# bmoore



## whodoctor (Oct 29, 2007)

Just read everything that you can get your hands on, and get into as many hives as you can. 

I'm in my 3rd winter now. Went from 2 hives in year 1, to 7 hives in year 2, to 18 hives in year 3. I've read everything I can get my hands on, and have reached out to every beekeeper who will give me a moment of their time or more. Get a MENTOR who will go through your hives with you. That's the absolute best way to learn. See if there is a local bee club you can join, and attend the meetings.

Good luck!


----------



## noahsbees (Nov 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!!

I know you will enjoy this forum


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello Brendan,

Have you seen "Night at the Museum II"? There's a funny scene with a security guard named Brendan... nevermind....

Glad to have you here. I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a great source of information about bees & beekeeping. 



whodoctor said:


> See if there is a local bee club you can join, and attend the meetings.


Definitely.

http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/clubs/


----------

